# Oppinion on Freud RTS5300 Router and Table Kit



## RunningBear (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any knowledge of the Freud RTS5300 Router and Table kit? I am in need of a router table for an upcoming project and saw this set advertised at Woodcraft. I have not owned a router table before and do not want to purchase any garbage. Any information about this set or recomendations for others, including a benchtop model would be help helpful. Thanks.:help:


----------



## Roadcrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Woodcraft offers a good deal for the price. The question is what kind of routing that your going to be doing. As in your post you don't want by anything inferior,also how large is your shop or workspace to accommodate the table. This might be the package for you. Just a few things to consider.


----------



## RunningBear (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply,
Space is not much of a problem. All my tools are on wheels. For now I need the ability to "cope and stick" some doors. But, I don't like to spend this kind of money anf then be limited in what I can do. I want something that I can use for all routing. If I can't accomplish this now, I will either purchase a benchtop model (Bosch 1181) or prepare to build my own, but by the time you purchase plate etc.... WWorth the time?


----------

